# imac 3 beep problem



## sharonpat (May 26, 2009)

First:  I am not computer savvy and always feel like an idiot.  I have an imac with OSX.  Just tried to turn it on and screen is blank and getting 3 beeps.  Anything I can try?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## nixgeek (May 26, 2009)

Which model iMac do you have?  There have been many revisions of iMacs with various processors.  Let us know to the best of your ability which one it is that you have.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 26, 2009)

These are what various beeping sounds mean coming from a Mac at startup:

1 beep = No RAM installed/detected
2 beeps = Incompatible RAM type installed
3 beeps = No RAM banks passed memory testing
4 beeps = No good boot images in the boot ROM
5 beeps = Bad ROM boot block or processor is not usable

Looks like you're in for number three there, which could indicate some kind of hardware problem with the RAM banks.  Have you recently upgraded the RAM in that machine, or perhaps done any kind of hardware upgrade recently?


----------

